# Need A Hunting Caliber Suggestion Pros/Cons



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Need a Hunting Caliber Suggestion Pros/Cons
I currently have a .270Win and it has been a very successful round for the past 11 years. It has however failed on me 5 times now with 4 different bullets from 50-265 yards on perfect behind the shoulder in the boiler room shots by not passing all the way through the deer. Now before you jump on me, there were no obstructions, and I recovered 4 of the 5 shot. Tonight I shot a cowhorn at 198 yards and tracked blood for 1,700 yards before we came to a 10ft wide deep creek that went to private land before we stopped our search. The blood was off and on drips then heavy blood then drips and so forth. The blood was foamy at first then regular blood splatters the rest of the way. He was standing behind a pine and all I could see was from the beginning of the rib cage forward so I know I did not gut shoot him. I believe the bullet did not pass because the entire trail only had blood on the entry side. 

Bullet I have now used and have failed:
Winchester Power Points- 200yds
Hornady ballistic tips- 50yds
Remington ballistic tips- 75yds
Remington Corelocks- 265yds
Monarchs- 50yds

At 200 yards this should not happen with a .270 130gr bullet. So to the point, I am looking to increase my cartridge power but I don't know what I want. I'm thinking 30-06 but that's only because I am familiar with that round since that's what my dad shoots. So not to be blinded by that, what are your suggestions on a successful caliber? If I can make a successful 200, 250, 265 yard shot, I want a caliber that won't let me down.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

6.5 creedmoor


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

7mm MAGNUM


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

A 308 is all I shoot. Kills em as dead as they can get.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Haven't seen one of these threads in a couple of weeks, .308...always .308.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

.270 wsm


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

.338, .50bmg, or get closer and shoot them through the shoulders...kind of hard to run off if you dis-engage the front end running gears!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

.30-06.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Haven't seen one of these threads in a couple of weeks, .308...always .308.


I know people have asked before but I was hoping for some feed back on 200+ yard performance. It always seems I end up with those shots and the .270 isn't cutting it. .308 was another I was considering but not sure of its tragectory performance.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

This may sound crazy, but going down May be your best bet. The 25-06 is based on the same brass as the 270 and 30-06 but with a smaller bullet. The difference of the diameter is minimal, but more energy would transfer to the animal. I use a Hornady Sp in my 25 and have never had a deer take a step after being hit by it.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> .338, .50bmg, or get closer


Don't let the screen name fool you into thinking that I want long range shots or try for them on purpose. Not picking at you just clearifying


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

johnf said:


> This may sound crazy, but going down May be your best bet. The 25-06 is based on the same brass as the 270 and 30-06 but with a smaller bullet. The difference of the diameter is minimal, but more energy would transfer to the animal. I use a Hornady Sp in my 25 and have never had a deer take a step after being hit by it.


Any experience at 200+ yards?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Don't let the screen name fool you into thinking that I want long range shots or try for them on purpose. Not picking at you just clearifying


my point was if you are seeing them that far off a change of stand location may be better than a new gun!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Check the ballistics tables and compare. I reload but this is pretty close to my load data:


Trajectory (inches)
MUZZLE	100	200	300	400 500
-1.50	1.50	0.00	-6.90	-20.00. -40.70


Velocity (fps) / Energy (ft-lbs)
MUZZLE	100	200	300	400	500
3000/2997 2772/2558 2555/2173 2348/1836 2151/1540 1963/1282

Sorry the tables didn't save..
http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Win-150-gr-SST-Superformance/


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll preface this with me having hunted with a .270 for 20 + years.

The issue is that the ballistic tip bullets expand quickly upon impact ( as designed) and therefore don't give you a consistent exit wound.
As you mentioned, all are ballistic tip except the Core lok, and the Core loks fragment on impact and ends up doing performing similar to a B.T..

I divorced the ballistic bullets about 3 years ago and went from shooting a 130 B.T. to a 140 Hornady Nosler Tip bullet.
It has solved my problem.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Use a heavier constructed bullet. My dad shoots a .270. Ever elk he has killed was with the .270 all pass troughs. Every deer he has killed in Florida has never ran farther than 40yards. I say just use a different bullet.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

deersniper270 said:


> Any experience at 200+ yards?


I've shot a coyote at 500yds with a 22-250, along with pigs and deer around 300yds.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> .30-06.


This^^

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

The problem is your shot placement not your bullet.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I just got a new remington 700 ADL in .30-06. Out the door it's around $430. I put a Nikon prostaff on it with BDC reticle. The BDC reticle can be calibrated to any load. Go to the website and look up your round. The round I'm shooting matches up to my crosshairs at 100, the next reticle at 211, and then the next at like 360 I believe. It's awesome technology.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

One deer and three hogs DRT with 7.62x54R, 150 grain PPU. Farthest one was 170 yards. Of course, you'll have to spend a summer sporterizing a Mosin-Nagant. ;-)

Helo_Hunter shoots 30.06 from a sporterized Enfield with really good result from 160-180 yards. Again, sporterizing....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I'll preface this with me having hunted with a .270 for 20 + years.
> 
> The issue is that the ballistic tip bullets expand quickly upon impact ( as designed) and therefore don't give you a consistent exit wound.
> As you mentioned, all are ballistic tip except the Core lok, and the Core loks fragment on impact and ends up doing performing similar to a B.T..
> ...


Only the Hornady and Rem are ballistic tips. The others look like a corelock


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

_Backwoods said:


> The problem is your shot placement not your bullet.


This is my shot placement


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> my point was if you are seeing them that far off a change of stand location may be better than a new gun!


I hear ya! Lol it's hard when hunting public land and trying to avoid people. I get as close as I can


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I just got a new remington 700 ADL in .30-06. Out the door it's around $430. I put a Nikon prostaff on it with BDC reticle. The BDC reticle can be calibrated to any load. Go to the website and look up your round. The round I'm shooting matches up to my crosshairs at 100, the next reticle at 211, and then the next at like 360 I believe. It's awesome technology.


That's awesome! May have to check into that


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shoot em in the neck and be done with it:thumbsup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> This is my shot placement


Double lung shot. Some tracking, but no destroyed meat. :thumbup:


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

deersniper270 said:


> This is my shot placement


By no means am I saying I'm an expert but I have killed deer with 50+ calibers from a .20VarTarg to a .500 Jeffrey and just about every type of bullet made and never lost a deer due to bullet. I've lost one or 2 to shot placement. High shoulder shots for "normal sized" calibers or low neck shots for the smaller calibers like the .20VT or .204 Ruger. I will say some bullets do perform a lot better than others but shot placement is key.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

_Backwoods said:


> By no means am I saying I'm an expert but I have killed deer with 50+ calibers from a .20VarTarg to a .500 Jeffrey and just about every type of bullet made and never lost a deer due to bullet. I've lost one or 2 to shot placement. High shoulder shots for "normal sized" calibers or low neck shots for the smaller calibers like the .20VT or .204 Ruger. I will say some bullets do perform a lot better than others but shot placement is key.


It's all good. Just wanted to make sure y'all knew I wasn't taking crazy shots lol


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

nathar said:


> Double lung shot. Some tracking, but no destroyed meat. :thumbup:


Yep and that's only at longer distance. 100 yards or less I go for the heart.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

bigger is always better and magnums even more so but that 140grn sounds great if you keep your rifle.

I will continue to use 270 Win. Federal Premium Vital Shok 130 grnNosler Ballistic tips for 2 reasons.
1 = purchased 10 boxes [ life time supply for me ] because my Tikka shoots 1/2" groups with them
2= have killed 22 Deer in the last 5 years and have 8 boxes left and all Deer had exit wounds with no Deer lost.
My shoulder wouldnt like a 300 winmag


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

HisName said:


> bigger is always better and magnums even more so but that 140grn sounds great if you keep your rifle.
> 
> I will continue to use 270 Win. Federal Premium Vital Shok 130 grnNosler Ballistic tips for 2 reasons.
> 1 = purchased 10 boxes [ life time supply for me ] because my Tikka shoots 1/2" groups with them
> ...


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes Sir,
Nosler tips = Exit wounds !
Those are good numbers


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I would offer that the .270 is NOT the problem as it's very capable at the ranges you are attempting. Hunt whatever way you want to, but if you are shooting the majority of your deer at ranges of 200yds+, I would first examine how I could get closer to my target.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

As my son, Brandon, said..... if you want exit wounds then use a more heavily constructed bullet. If you switch to something like a 30-06, 7mag, 300mag, etc... they arent going to do a damn thing different than your .270 is currently doing if you shoot the same style of bullets. The hornady and the remington bullets are the exact same bullet. They are both hornady sst's. The power points, core lokts, and monarch are all standard cup and core soft points. So far, every single bullet you have used are of "regular" construction.

If you are after exit wounds then something like a hornady accubond or gmx, barnes, nosler accubond, nosler partition, federal fusion, scirocco, etc...

Just an fyi. None of the bullets you have used are ballistic tips. There is only one ballistic tip and its made by Nosler. There are a bunch of bullets with plastic tips and they are all constructed differently. Some of them are all copper and retain 100% of their weight, some are match bullets designed for punching paper, some are bonded and have very thick jackets for 90+% weight retention, but none of them are ballistic tips other than the Nosler ballistic tip.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

This debate could go on and on and you never get anywhere with a decision. Shot placement will always be paramount over any ammunition as mentioned several times previously. However, sometimes a deer doesn't realize it's been hit perfectly and just lay down. Sometimes they just refuse to give up. If you want to make sure the animal never runs, you can take out a front shoulder and put one through the boiler room. Granted you're going to lose a little meat, but the animal won't run.

Now I will say there are calibers out there that will absolutely blow the animal off it's feet. I've never been a big fan of the large calibers for whitetail, but that's my personal preference. If you hunt a lot of cutover or are hunting near a neighbor's land, I'd want to take it down quickly too!!! If you are looking for a larger caliber I'd look at the 7MM Mag or .300 Mag. Both shoot very flat and provide plenty of down range energy.

I'll only use Nosler Partition bullets with whitetail. Designed to provide a nice mushroom on top while the bottom stays in tact to provide deep penetration. I shoot Federal Premium .25-06 with a 115 grain NP bullet and wouldn't replace it with anything else. The .25 just happens to be the caliber of my favorite rifle, a Sako I bought when I was 18 years old and have no regrets.

I'm also a huge fan of the .270 Winchester. I grew up reading Jack O'Conner, who was arguably the world's strongest supporter of that caliber. I don't think theres anything wrong with that caliber for whitetail. I hate to hear you have had unfortunate luck with it.

Hope you find a resolution...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bcbz71 said:


> I would offer that the .270 is NOT the problem as it's very capable at the ranges you are attempting. Hunt whatever way you want to, but if you are shooting the majority of your deer at ranges of 200yds+, I would first examine how I could get closer to my target.


As I said before, I am not looking for long range shots. Just happens that the spots I hunt offer them. For example, the spot I hunted tonight, I sat within 75 yards of where the most traffic was. The buck was an anomaly and I watched him for 10 mins and tried to coax him in but he didn't care and was about to be out of sight. I had the confidence and knew I could make the shot so I took it. The majority of my deer are 75 yards or less with no problems.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> As my son, Brandon, said..... if you want exit wounds then use a more heavily constructed bullet. If you switch to something like a 30-06, 7mag, 300mag, etc... they arent going to do a damn thing different than your .270 is currently doing if you shoot the same style of bullets. The hornady and the remington bullets are the exact same bullet. They are both hornady sst's. The power points, core lokts, and monarch are all standard cup and core soft points. So far, every single bullet you have used are of "regular" construction.
> 
> If you are after exit wounds then something like a hornady accubond or gmx, barnes, nosler accubond, nosler partition, federal fusion, scirocco, etc...
> 
> Just an fyi. None of the bullets you have used are ballistic tips. There is only one ballistic tip and its made by Nosler. There are a bunch of bullets with plastic tips and they are all constructed differently. Some of them are all copper and retain 100% of their weight, some are match bullets designed for punching paper, some are bonded and have very thick jackets for 90+% weight retention, but none of them are ballistic tips other than the Nosler ballistic tip.


That's why you are an expert and that's why I ask questions! Awesome info. The guys on the gun forum suggested Partitions and Barnes. Guess I'll be testing some new ammo


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

deersniper270 said:


> That's why you are an expert and that's why I ask questions! Awesome info. The guys on the gun forum suggested Partitions and Barnes. Guess I'll be testing some new ammo


 Please don't make his head any bigger than it already is. I have to deal with him coming up this week for four days. :whistling:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I posted there too. Im in the business of selling guns but you dont need a different rifle. Personally id try the fusions first and then the accubonds. The fusions are a bonded bullet and will retain most of their weight and not fragment so you are just about guaranteed an exit wound and they are considerably less money than partitions or barnes. About half as much.



> Please don't make his head any bigger than it already is. I have to deal with him coming up this week for four days.


 Hey, somebody has to take off work and show you where to sit, what tree to climb, which way to be looking, etc...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Barnes tsx ...problem solved end of discussion


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> So far, every single bullet you have used are of "regular" construction.
> Just an fyi. None of the bullets you have used are ballistic tips. There is only one ballistic tip and its made by Nosler.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bulls,
> ...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

.270 is more than capable of making the shots you are describing, the only bullets we shoot are core loks, between the wife and I this year we are 15 for 15 on deer and 5 for 5 on hogs, no losses. 

I'm leaning toward shot placement as the problem, I seen your pic where you are aiming, but is this where you are hitting? 

Not knocking your shooting ability, hell you may be a better shot than most, but I know it took me a while to get the wife not not "punch" the trigger, she would make pretty good shots at 100yds or less but further shots sucked. finally after watching her shoot a suprisingly "empty" gun a few times, we managed to figure out that she was anticipating the shot and flinching as she pulled the trigger.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Out of all of this talk no one mentioned the powerful little 7mm-08 spitting out a 139 SST . My TC Pro Hunter has paid dirt naps to 80% of the 60+ deer I have killed in the pasta 6 years which only one of them have got backup and run off just to get shot again.

I would look at it. Ballistics are good. Not all of the shot will have an exit they merely blow up inside but deer goes nowhere.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

scbass said:


> Out of all of this talk no one mentioned the powerful little 7mm-08 spitting out a 139 SST . My TC Pro Hunter has paid dirt naps to 80% of the 60+ deer I have killed in the pasta 6 years which only one of them have got backup and run off just to get shot again.
> 
> I would look at it. Ballistics are good. Not all of the shot will have an exit they merely blow up inside but deer goes nowhere.


2nd that. If I didn't already have the 25-06 I would be on the hunt for a 7mm-08. Good round.:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a Tika T-3 Lite in 7MM-08 also.
Great cal.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> As I said before, I am not looking for long range shots. Just happens that the spots I hunt offer them. For example, the spot I hunted tonight, I sat within 75 yards of where the most traffic was. The buck was an anomaly and I watched him for 10 mins and tried to coax him in but he didn't care and was about to be out of sight. I had the confidence and knew I could make the shot so I took it. The majority of my deer are 75 yards or less with no problems.


7Mag period.not to big for whitetail but everyone i have shot has been DRT over 300 yards.Last one i popped was at 340 yards and she was bang flop.If you wanna make sure your deer dont go far use a 7 mag,But the trade off is gonna be when u gut it its gonna look like someone fed it a grenade,
I use my buddys 7 when i hunt powerlines and cutovers,and use the 308 on food plots and less than 200 yard shots.
My brother shot a nice buck with his 30 06 last year at 60 yards and the bullet never exited.It was a power point.shot in the shoulder in a downward angle.we found the deer but no exit.
He shot another buck 3 weeks ago and no exit at all with the 06.it was 240 yard shot.
If you use a harder bullet expect to go looking for alot of deer.I shot barnes and hated them.lost to many deer than i wanted.
Im up to 14 deer so far this year and lost 1 due to the ballistic tip blowing up in the deers shoulder.
My vote to the 7 mag for long distance.Plenty of downrange power.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Tat. Good info there


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is one of my favorite spots.deer come out and clueless as to my presence.It is exactly 340 to the end of that plot where the deer always come out.,7 Mag drops em on the dime.ive popped 3 in there already.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> Here is one of my favorite spots.deer come out and clueless as to my presence.It is exactly 340 to the end of that plot where the deer always come out.,7 Mag drops em on the dime.ive popped 3 in there already.


Helluva shot. I would lay big money that you could get 10 of us from this forum with our current setup, put out a deer sized target, and at best, 3 of us would put the bullet in the kill zone at 340. 

Add in the adrenaline of a big buck, wind, etc...and I think that number goes down to 1 or none.

Even a light wind will push a bullet 2" left or right at 200 yards.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> Im up to 14 deer so far this year and lost 1


Yeah... I recent my statement about the lease up north... You might want to go that route being that there ain't gonna be no more deer at your current place after this season...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

30/06 is a tried & true caliber.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Winchester*

WINCHESTER AMMUNITION SUPREME CENTERFIRE RIFLE AMMO 

Winchester 270 Winchester 130 Grain Supreme Ballistic Silvertip 
Winchester provides several styles to match your shooting needs. The Fail Safe delivers unique bullet expansion, deep penetration and consistent performance. Ballistic Silvertips combines proven Nosler Ballistic Tips with a patented Winchester Lubalox coating for the ultimate in extreme range performance. The Accubond CT is a polycarbonate tipped bullet with a heavy tapered jacket bonded to a lead alloy core for controlled expansion and high weight retention. Also has a Boattail base and a Lubalox coating. SPECIFICATIONS:
Mfg Item Num: SBST270 
Category: AMMO CENTERFIRE 
Caliber :270 Winchester
Bullet Type :Ballistic Silvertip
Bullet Weight :130 GR
Muzzle Energy :2685 ft lbs
Muzzle Velocity :3050 fps


None have walked pigs, deer etc......30.06 bar .243 doesn't matter... but if you want to use your ammo move your shot 4" to left and take out running gear!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgot to mention the red dot you indicate is for "bow kill pass through" and wait 2 hours to die......


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

If your dead set on it's the rifle and not the shooter I'd recommend the 338 lapua, or the 50 bmg they'll get the job done for you.


----------



## workman6192 (Feb 15, 2013)

my son shot his first deer this year with a .243 @ 80 yds core locked 100 gr
waited 2 hours before we looked for him he went 10 yds at most off plot.. wile cleaning deer found bullet at skin line on opposed side no pass through shot but dead deer u hit the deer right he will die not far from where he was shot as long as you let him lay there and die .270 awesome caliber no need for new gun .22 in the ear hole will work so shot placement is everything so if that is where you shoot most maybe look in to a more power scope gun is plenty sufficient


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

For one thing, I hope you are checking your rifle every time that you are changing rounds. Point of impact at some of those distances will vary big time between different rounds.

I shoot 180gr Core Lokt soft point sledge hammers at all game. Not the pointed soft points. Cheap and I have yet to loose a deer with a rifle. But I don't like to track them. So a high shoulder shot takes out both front legs and they can't push themselves very far.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I do check my gun and it is sighted in properly. And I also practice year round just for fun. I don't flinch and even video myself shooting to make sure I don't flinch. At 100 yards I can hit within an inch or less of anyone's previous bullet hole. At 200 I have 1 inch groups. 

It's not my shooting or the gun. Looks like it's been bullet choice. Anyone suggest a medium to test bullet penetration besides a deer for target practice?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> This is my shot placement


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Not trying to derail his thread, but is there anyone here who doesn't like this broad side shot placement ?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I do check my gun and it is sighted in properly. And I also practice year round just for fun. I don't flinch and even video myself shooting to make sure I don't flinch. At 100 yards I can hit within an inch or less of anyone's previous bullet hole. At 200 I have 1 inch groups.
> 
> It's not my shooting or the gun. Looks like it's been bullet choice. Anyone suggest a medium to test bullet penetration besides a deer for target practice?


Good deal. I am a great shot at the range myself when I do my part. But out of climber or a slightly moving tree in an awkward position, it's never easy. I've flat out missed at 40 yards before. Start aiming for the front shoulder and I promise no matter what round or bullet it is (.243 and up of course), the animal is not going far without legs to stand on.

I've double lunged a deer before and it ran over 100 yards through the thickest stuff known to man. After skinning it out, it had a exit hole the size of a cantaloupe. How that deer ran that far, I have no idea. But deer can surprise the heck out of you on how far they will run when hit where you think they should just drop.

I've got two recovered bullets from two deer. Shot at quartering toward me shots with my 30-06. Both did awesome internal damage and dropped the deer within 20 steps. But no exit with a 180 gr 30-06.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

HisName said:


> bigger is always better and magnums even more so but that 140grn sounds great if you keep your rifle.
> 
> I will continue to use 270 Win. Federal Premium Vital Shok 130 grnNosler Ballistic tips for 2 reasons.
> 1 = purchased 10 boxes [ life time supply for me ] because my Tikka shoots 1/2" groups with them
> ...


+2 on the federal premium ballistic tips.. I shoot 150grn in 30-06 have shot 25+deer with them never lost one.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> It's not my shooting or the gun. Looks like it's been bullet choice. Anyone suggest a medium to test bullet penetration besides a deer for target practice?


Your question must be rhetorical in nature to generate discussion because you have been offered tons of advice and still asking for more. It appears we all have different rifle setups, yet we are not experiencing the same problem losing hit deer. Put the bullet in the right place and the deer goes down...just that simple.

It takes 800 ft lbs of energy for an ethical kill on a light skinned animal like a whitetail...you are retaining about 1200 ft lbs at 250yds. Your ranges are in some cases far, but definitely within the capability of the .270 and any of the bullets you have been shooting.

Great info here to support this:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifles_index_abc.htm


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Yeah... I recent my statement about the lease up north... You might want to go that route being that there ain't gonna be no more deer at your current place after this season...


That's between the 7000 acre club and my lease


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

3006-165 gr. DEER THUGS=DRT


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

found the answer!!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Not trying to derail his thread, but is there anyone here who doesn't like this broad side shot placement ?


Not a fan here.

I like a true high shoulder. His shot placement there is the same I make with my bow. When I'm shooting a rifle, I want it to be right square in the top of the scapula.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

x2 
I prefer more forward and 2-3 inches higher......If it don't kill him h'es gonna have to run with his hind legs....Most of the time they disappear in my scope with my .270 BAR............


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Not a fan here.
> 
> I like a true high shoulder. His shot placement there is the same I make with my bow. When I'm shooting a rifle, I want it to be right square in the top of the scapula.


X2. Right at the top of the scapula. Heart shot or blown out shoulder.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

There isn't anything with putting a bullet in the red dot on a broadside shot. You shoot a deer where the red dot is and the result is a dead deer.



> Bulls,
> The author of this thread stated in his post that he shot deer with
> "Ballistic Tip" bullets:
> Hornady Ballistic Tip @ 50 yard shot
> ...


A ballistic tip is a specific bullet made by nosler. Just like your partition. Calling all polymer tipped bullets Ballistic tips is just like saying all trucks are f150's or every lead nose bullet is a corelokt. There are a huge number of polymer tipped bullets on the market and they are all designed for different terminal performance. There is only one ballistic tip.

Nosler makes 7 different poly tipped bullets.
Hornady makes 8 different poly tipped bullets.
Swift makes the scirocco.
Atk makes 2 different poly tipped bullets.
Etc... etc.... etc...


Personally, I use 130 grain Hornady sst out of my .270. The results have always been dead deer.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont see anything wrong with the shot placement.Hit Low and hit the Heart.High your in the lungs.Im not a fan of thru the shoulders.Seems like alot of wasted meat.Does i shoot thru the neck,DRT.They never run anywhere.Here is always the end result of a neck shot.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> There isn't anything with putting a bullet in the red dot on a broadside shot. You shoot a deer where the red dot is and the result is a dead deer.
> 
> 
> A ballistic tip is a specific bullet made by nosler. Just like your partition. Calling all polymer tipped bullets Ballistic tips is just like saying all trucks are f150's or every lead nose bullet is a corelokt. There are a huge number of polymer tipped bullets on the market but only one ballistic tip.
> ...


So a Winchester Ballistic Silvertip is just a different name of a polymer tip, not actually a ballistic tip? Serious question...I am learning.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

and another,Always Dead right there.they run a toatal of 36 inches straight to the ground....


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

jspooney said:


> So a Winchester Ballistic Silvertip is just a different name of a polymer tip, not actually a ballistic tip? Serious question...I am learning.


I know its confusing if you havent been neck deep in this stuff for years.

No, the winchester ballistic silvertip is actually a nosler ballistic tip. The difference is only the lubalox coating and the color of the tip. Nosler color codes the tip to different calibers but the winchester labeled bullets are silver regardless of caliber. Same exact bullet though.

Just like the Remington acutip is actually a Hornady sst but with a gold tip instead of a red tip.



A few examples from nosler suitable for big game.

Ballistic tip - thin jacket designed for rapid expansion and limited penetration. Often fragments but this is what it is designed to do. Designd for deer and black bear sized animals. Causes massive internal trauma due to the violent expansion.

Accubond - thick tapered jacket and a bonded core. Designed for controlled expansion, 85 - 90% weight retention and deep penetration. Works well over a wide velocity range and a wide range of animals from small deer to moose and elk.

E-tip - 100% copper designed for 100% weight retention, limited expansion, extreme penetration. Designed for very large animals like elk, moose, bison, large bears.

I recommend visiting the various manufacturers web sites and looking at the cut away pictures of their bullets to get an idea of how they are designed internally.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> There isn't anything with putting a bullet in the red dot on a broadside shot. You shoot a deer where the red dot is and the result is a dead deer.
> 
> 
> A ballistic tip is a specific bullet made by nosler. Just like your partition. Calling all polymer tipped bullets Ballistic tips is just like saying all trucks are f150's or every lead nose bullet is a corelokt. There are a huge number of polymer tipped bullets on the market and they are all designed for different terminal performance. There is only one ballistic tip.
> ...


Love the sst's in .30-06


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Never had any issues with my .270 with Core Lokt 130 gr.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bcbz71 said:


> Your question must be rhetorical in nature to generate discussion because you have been offered tons of advice and still asking for more. It appears we all have different rifle setups, yet we are not experiencing the same problem losing hit deer. Put the bullet in the right place and the deer goes down...just that simple.
> 
> It takes 800 ft lbs of energy for an ethical kill on a light skinned animal like a whitetail...you are retaining about 1200 ft lbs at 250yds. Your ranges are in some cases far, but definitely within the capability of the .270 and any of the bullets you have been shooting.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure of the purpose of your post. If I have offended you with my questions feel free to stop opening this thread. I have taken the advice I have been offered. The quote you quoted was a question on a test medium. Not another bullet.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbulls said:


> I know its confusing if you havent been neck deep in this stuff for years.
> 
> No, the winchester ballistic silvertip is actually a nosler ballistic tip. The difference is only the lubalox coating and the color of the tip. Nosler color codes the tip to different calibers but the winchester labeled bullets are silver regardless of caliber. Same exact bullet though.
> 
> ...


I was told by a Winchester rep that those were made by Combined Technology.

Edit: seems he did, but didn't know what he was talking about. He told me they weren't the same company, but after getting on their web page, the and nosler are the same.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Geez! This thread has gotten ridiculously long

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the info. I'm going to do some research and figure out which of the bullets suggested I want to test and how to make some ballistic gel. Got some fresh bones from antler less season I will add to it and see what happens.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

johnf said:


> I was told by a Winchester rep that those were made by Combined Technology.


CT is nothing more than the name of the partnership between Nosler and Winchester. Nosler supplies the bullets to Winchester and Winchester loads them for the consumer.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's the shot on the 6 point at 265 with no pass through. No blood and he ran 200 yards. The hit shoulder was broke in half and the other was still good.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That's why I don't understand shoulder shots . Yeah, if you take out both, they aren't going far ... But that's an if. You take out the heart, it's done. They are probably not going far enough for you to need a blood trail. Anything from a .223 on up will bust through the ribs and hit the heart.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Shot many of deer with the 270 130 win.pp never lost a single one, have you tried nosler accubond or partitioned, just cant see the 270 failing with good shot placement both of which should give pass-through and dead deer.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

This is the entrance hole. 80 yard shot, probable a 30 degree angle. There was literally no heart. Quartering away, bullet bounced off the far side shoulder and exited mid neck. DRT. Not so much as a kick. That quartering away shot is absolute devastation.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I would rather eat deer heart than deer shoulder......


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Blake R. said:


> This is the entrance hole. 80 yard shot, probable a 30 degree angle. There was literally no heart. Quartering away, bullet bounced off the far side shoulder and exited mid neck. DRT. Not so much as a kick. That quartering away shot is absolute devastation.


Yep, quartered a spike during antlerless season sitting on the ground. 40 yards quartered away, bullet destroyed the shoulder and exited toward the chest. Exit was quarter size on the outside but once we cut him open it was mush and the shoulder was 3/4 destroyed. He hit the ground and did the ole field plow routine back towards me after a 180 turn and stopped 15 yards away.


----------

